# Lets hear the music behind the username



## D.J.

I was just wondering what every one here listend to. Here is one of my favorite songs.

http://youtu.be/8-r-V0uK4u0


----------



## hibiscusmile

I like a lot of music, the older I get the more stuff I listen too, but grew up country and Christian artist, then some rock, 70's 80's and now into classical.


----------



## psyconiko

Hey it s been a while....Smashing Pumpkins....I used to play this song with my band.

I guess you know this one


----------



## agent A

some of my favorite songs, only putting the appropriate videos the rest r the song and no video, partial nudity and stuff i dont wanna get in trouble for posting, u understand:


----------



## brancsikia339

agent A said:


> Gotta go find Lady GaGa videos to post
> 
> Be back with them later


1+


----------



## agent A




----------



## brancsikia339

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9kQiWL1rus


----------



## angelofdeathzz

This is very close in style to Britney and Gaga, is it not?  

http://youtu.be/vLm8OyqPVbA

Here's my old guy's live! Still rock'n it out over 20 years later... well if you like that sort of thing.  

http://youtu.be/BwLtTa2trRs

Love the Pumpkins and can't forget Alice in Chains!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/ODTv9Lt5WYs

http://youtu.be/Zxmt4PX6gto


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman




----------



## Krissim Klaw

Bwhahahaha

No actually I like a lot of stuff but if I was going to pump my Username to music this would probably be the theme song.


----------



## massaman




----------



## rs4guy

All Pink Floyd, The Who, Zeppelin, some Alice in chains, some Gotye, Beatles, Yes, Steely Dan, Collective Soul


----------



## D.J.

Ya I also like Linkin Park, Desterbed, Papa roach, and three days grace. With some classic rock mixed in there.


----------



## bassist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJdUVuZUVAE


----------



## sporeworld

It's a moving target for me, but tends to be much more mellow than you fellers, and not as glamorous.

Here's the latest: Emily Barker and The Red Clay Halo. "Nostalgia" featured in the BBC Series "Wallander".


----------



## massaman




----------



## D.J.

http://youtu.be/KrFLgbFWrmE


----------



## Mvalenz

*Rage!!!!*

*http://youtu.be/tqWP1rsAMrw*


----------



## crucis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKWt0485uc4&amp;feature=related


----------



## angelofdeathzz

His voice is as good as Elvis or better, lol!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/f8hT3oDDf6c

http://youtu.be/__biilMpnmw


----------



## Precarious




----------



## Precarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0wTycwN6Ik


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xu9ZQtzKeik&amp;feature=related


----------



## massaman




----------



## sporeworld

There seems to be a considerable slant toward heavy metal and even harded among bug and herp keepers. Fascinating.


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman




----------



## angelofdeathzz

Sporeworld said:


> There seems to be a considerable slant toward heavy metal and even harded among bug and herp keepers. Fascinating.


Alice in Chains isn't true metal really it originates from Seattle and is a upbeat grunge style(Peal Jam-Nirvana) which stands on it's own, nobody to this day can or will sound like them again.

Slayer is one of the first true metal bands from the late 80's and everyone has been riding on their coat tales ever since, trying to repeat their success and style, but nothing can usually beat the original talent!

Massaman's type of metal is "Black metal" or "Death metal" with growling and very dark overtones which is fine if you like that sort of thing but a little too much for me...  

Ok well here's some techno punk from back in the day, which did top the billboard charts believe it or not? Kind of creepy and funny all in one. :lol: (Henry will like this one) Is that Eminem in the video?!? Lol


----------



## Precarious

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ok well here's some techno punk from back in the day, which did top the billboard charts believe it or not? Kind of creepy and funny all in one. :lol: (Henry will like this one) Is that Eminem in the video?!? Lol


I was never much of a Prodigy fan. One of the worst live shows I've ever seen. One guy playing over a recording and 3 annoying hype men bouncing around him.

But this more recent video is pretty sweet in a quirky low-tech kind of way. I'm in love with the sexy evil mouth... :tt1:


----------



## massaman

well mortification is unblack metal


----------



## PhilinYuma

O.K. Guys, I listened to all of yours; give this a try (she hits the high note right at the end)!


----------



## patrickfraser

Finally...Something I can immerse myself in. Thanks for the culture.


----------



## sporeworld

Nice, Phil.

Close as I've been able to get to that is the Diva Dance from the 5th Element. 

Anyone who's already seen it, might enjoy this young lady doing her cover of the later part.


----------



## sporeworld

angelofdeathzz said:


> Alice in Chains isn't true metal really it originates from Seattle and is a upbeat grunge style(Peal Jam-Nirvana) which stands on it's own, nobody to this day can or will sound like them again.
> 
> Slayer is one of the first true metal bands from the late 80's and everyone has been riding on their coat tales ever since, trying to repeat their success and style, but nothing can usually beat the original talent!
> 
> Massaman's type of metal is "Black metal" or "Death metal" with growling and very dark overtones which is fine if you like that sort of thing but a little too much for me...


Yeah. I stopped trying to learn all the subcategories a while back. That sh*t is in-tense!


----------



## PhilinYuma

And for those who loved the blue lady, here's the real thing, Yma Sumac, who had a range of over four octaves --hers is the only voice in this clip!. Her album Legend of the Sun Virgin, was one of the first that I bought as a teenager

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD71Ks6DXeg&amp;feature=related


----------



## sporeworld

Ka-Kow! She even looks a little bit alien....

THat's a more accessable (to me) than the opera piece you linked earlier. The song "Jivaro" is playing now in the other window. That should totally be in a movie!!


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qpYu9LMXi8


----------



## patrickfraser

infected or affected? :devil:


----------



## more_rayne




----------



## Precarious

Have you seen any of SaladEdits' work? Basically re-edits clips to dubstep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKs2xXd2hSQ


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Not bad at all !!! But I can span the age gaps with this rare song, Blues, Rock, Jazz! You must check out mad season if you get the time to do it, only one album but they borrowed Lane from Alice in Chains for it!

http://youtu.be/271iDZ0j1vo


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/ZVvvZz6tyH0


----------



## MantidLord

It's my avatar. Come on. And props to whoever put up the Alice in Chains song. But this is by far their best:


----------



## MantidLord

Angel, I see you posting all the Alice in Chains songs, good job. And on the Mad Season Songs. May Layne Staley RIP. To me there will be no other.So I'll leave Alice in Chains alone at Man in the Box since you covered everything else.

In the mean time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNGPAMbpp10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=mq0HpoKXaFk


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loi1R31qys8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TalzPmiGXk


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Nice to hear a fellow Alice in Chains fan here(mostly Layne's gift), so Mantidlord(and anybody else) here is a rare tribute to layne that I could play here on the forum, not the best video but he was great x10! Enough said... I do love the youtube clip that shows him jump in the pool from the 4th floor, did he lose a bet or what?


----------



## massaman




----------



## patrickfraser

patrickfraser said:


> infected or affected? :devil:


Obviously infected.^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Best live band to date bar none(fast forward past song 2 and 3, lol) sorry grew up on this stuff?

http://youtu.be/0dVz2D1xS-0


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNp2F1PmuzU


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3ISG1gMyrQ


----------



## angelofdeathzz

This how I like my heavy, needs to be loud to feel the guitar, lol

http://youtu.be/5_hIojjA3A4

Not for everyone I know, but I think there more than unique, they know how to jammy jam in a extreme fasion all their own...

http://youtu.be/ys3A_SMt1WY


----------



## angelofdeathzz

More you say? hang on then! Cation they may swear so no kids under 18 please... you can judge me at will later if you like (;

http://youtu.be/Q_YOjvZRggo

http://youtu.be/VDsaNnQnd7U


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rui0lP8Bgnk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSnXCa7hfRU


----------



## massaman




----------



## angelofdeathzz

I won't lie Massa I like the beginning of Triptykon - Goetia Goetia, but the reason it sounds so good in the first minute or so is because of this band from way back that they ripped off even with your really bad singer (if you can call him that), listen and you tell me?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

_Check out post #58 1st song, and let that roll around a few times for HQ metal at it's best as a band! Like coffee in a can when I play that one, if I I need a pick me up, lol. But i'm not into the new screaming banta metal with no grove or singer? Ha-ha ..._


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_7NBqD90A0


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7z_s-ZSSXo


----------



## massaman

Dont think tryptikon knows who soundgarden is or cares one way or another its just a coincidence that it sounds similar if any but only for a few seconds then the similarities stop!


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka9CMzPmok4


----------



## massaman




----------



## patrickfraser

I think I have finally figured out what's wrong with massaman. This music has rotted his brain. I also am understanding more why he doesn't punctuate, but will usually end in an exclamation mark. Just like the music. Not much to understand in the body of the piece, but done with a lot of angst or anger. Find some peace, brother.... :flowers:


----------



## massaman

No I just like the guitar sounds and the artistic craftmanship in the music of death metal and heavy metal music even though most of it talking about death or killing someone or whatever. I dont take in anything of the lyrics as its just words and not to be taken literally and if someone takes the music and does something stupid with it then its the persons stupidity and his or her disregard for human life or whatever.I can stand some none metal but that is few and just can not like korn or some other stuff presented here as the music is too slow and too lacking for my tastes and punctuation is too much work for me so I do what I want and and write what comes to mind and thats how I tend to flow and will not change for anyone!


----------



## massaman




----------



## patrickfraser

:rockon: :lol:


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NG2C1Sjj_s


----------



## angelofdeathzz

But on the other hand music like Korn, Slayer, Alice in chains, still retains some(and reinvented) musical value that is ROCK unlike your 'kill your mother, kill you father, kill your sister too" stuff that is a pile of  , LOL

Korn is too slow??? Did I hear that right? :lol: 

Edit: Not Motorhead, those guy's rock and have forever, I see a silver lining in you yet?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

A snap back to reality, Haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

http://youtu.be/z5rRZdiu1UE


----------



## massaman

you may call death metal ###### but in a battle to the death I am sure death metal would wipe the floor with everything else being and not all death metal is killing theres unblack and christian death metal and christian grindcore


----------



## massaman

well death metal kind of helped open the doors for other forms of metal and have bands like death and possession and autopsy to thank and few other bands who helped pave the way for future musical talents!


----------



## massaman

dont like the sound of korn and bands like that just dont like the vocals or guitar work in those kinds of bands and thats my story and I stand behind it till the day music dies yet again!


----------



## massaman

This type of music is played by people who know how to﻿ play instruments. Rap and some to most rock and some metal music is usually, but not always, played by people who know how to talk.I also find it funny how almost everybody says death metal or heavy metal in general is talentless while they always listen to the most simple commercial computer﻿ made music. I mean this is the true stuff!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/jRGrNDV2mKc


----------



## Mvalenz

http://youtu.be/pZCyOWLrRTE


----------



## agent A

i like this song


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I think you can almost see her coochie!? :lol: 

Then there's this little ditty from back in the day:

http://youtu.be/HqwzTkb8j9I


----------



## agent A

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think you can almost see her coochie!? :lol:


U would pay attention to that detail of the video :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Hey! She threw that detail at me, not the other way around!  

Now for some more musical diversity:

Cation it is what it is, so turn you speakers up and jam...

http://youtu.be/Ypkv0HeUvTc

Six string bass is what you think is drums! Give it time, lol.

http://youtu.be/953PkxFNiko


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIBqJSCLHPk


----------



## patrickfraser

agent A said:


> i like this song


Can we get some more bubble gum like this instead of the chaotic din of guttural garbage?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

patrickfraser said:


> Can we get some more bubble gum like this instead of the chaotic din of guttural garbage?


Feel free to add what you want my friend, it's open concept. Wait are you calling my Primus, LL cool J, Korn, and Alice in Chains guttural garbage, or is this comment aimed at the Death Metal head who I won't name? :whistling:


----------



## massaman

hey i put some thrash music in if you did not notice or failed to see some of that!


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman




----------



## kitkat39




----------



## kitkat39




----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A

this song is a little profane especially if u know german but there is only 1 english bad word:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

MantidLord said:


> And this song is near and dear:


I like this song simply because it is a big deal for my school, play it before every game.


----------



## agent A

this is an epic song:


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeHJ9xjSOcE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeHJ9xjSOcE[/media]


----------



## uralowl

Love the Smashing Pumpkins, one of my favourite bands of all time, love their new album too.  Come to think of it, I love a lot of early 90s bands: Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Radiohead, Blur, Pearl Jam and Korn are all favourites of mine.

Other than them, I like some old 70s/80s bands such as Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath and Queen. I can't say I really seem to listen to any more 'recent' bands, though I love the White Stripes and the Foo Fighters have some good songs on the radio, lol.


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tmvZmQtZqE


----------



## massaman




----------



## angelofdeathzz

uralowl said:


> Love the Smashing Pumpkins, one of my favourite bands of all time, Come to think of it, I love a lot of early 90s bands: Nirvana, Alice in Chains, Radiohead, Blur, Pearl Jam and Korn are all favourites of mine.
> 
> Other than them, I like some old 70s/80s bands such as Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath I love the White Stripes


http://youtu.be/A2I

What he had in his day to play on/with he's the Man!

http://youtu.be/oY6bVHNs3aQ


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Then some days later this guy popped out? Ha!

http://youtu.be/A2I0a7EwWa8


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Anyone ever heard of Rucka Rucka Ali? A friend of mine showed me him as a joke, it was well....... interesting.

I am not saying go listen to him, cause i have not since the one time my friend made me. I am just simply wondering.

Listeners discretion is advised ( foul language, racial stuff and etc.)


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Even Paul should like this one? Old school is better...unless you don't like it heavy, lol.

http://youtu.be/_7EQlfprV9E

http://youtu.be/AkFqg5wAuFk


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

Not a huge fan of the music, but i just like it cause of the talented dancers

Like this guy


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG6MrE7K9Ng&amp;feature=fvsr


----------



## massaman




----------



## CoolMantid

Avril Lavigne (Runaway, Complicated, Innocence, Slipped Away, Wish You Were Here)

http://youtu.be/D2kJuLBKABY

http://youtu.be/H6PfrFoa30U


----------



## CoolMantid

http://youtu.be/BphrCg8SDFI

http://youtu.be/VT1-sitWRtY


----------



## CoolMantid

ISNT AVRIL LAVIGNE HOT!?!.... Maybe not in this tho


----------



## CoolMantid

P!nk (Perfect)

http://youtu.be/-BIye98Ryic

Christina Perri (Jar of Hearts)

http://youtu.be/HH7WXlf9WLk


----------



## CoolMantid

Nicki Minaj (Starships) Sorry bout the language...It should be clean

http://youtu.be/obW3aN6clFA


----------



## CoolMantid

Cant believe I forgot to put this

Avril Lavigne (Innocence)

http://youtu.be/Ir2Sg_8hC3w


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNOVgsYqsZk


----------



## massaman




----------



## patrickfraser

....and now back to our regular "programming". :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid

Why do you adults hate our generations music? I should put Skrillex up here and see what you think haha!.....For those of you adults Skrillex is a DJ.....


----------



## CoolMantid

Skrillex

http://youtu.be/YJVmu6yttiw

http://youtu.be/2cXDgFwE13g


----------



## patrickfraser

Hertarem45 said:


> Why do you adults hate our generations music? I should put Skrillex up here and see what you think haha!.....For those of you adults Skrillex is a DJ.....


I was actually meaning I liked what you had posted, Katy Perry rocks my socks off. " back to our regular "programming"." was pertaining to the same old same old infecting this thread. It was a refreshing break, so to say.


----------



## CoolMantid

patrickfraser said:


> I was actually meaning I liked what you had posted, Katy Perry rocks my socks off. " back to our regular "programming"." was pertaining to the same old same old infecting this thread. It was a refreshing break, so to say.


understood. I was confused. I thought you meant that you would prefer to go back to the other stuff. sorry


----------



## angelofdeathzz

I like the Skrillex stuff, way better than the devils of Satan death growl stuff I hear, I like it heavy but it must still be "music" but I listen to all types of music not just Alice in chains, Korn, Pantera, etc.

http://youtu.be/LoQYw49saqc

My home town Boy, my son went to drivers training with his daughter just recently.

http://youtu.be/mQvteoFiMlg


----------



## massaman

for the record mortification is not satanic its christian death metal


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW21hVX-qno


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman




----------



## Danny.

Punk/Crust/Grind/HxC/Ska/Reggae/Hip Hop/G-Rap a little bit of everything ...


----------



## Crazy4mantis

YOUTUBE!

a fave at my school:

stuff my friends sing at school: ENDLESS!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis

I use this in annoying battles with my friends:


----------



## Crazy4mantis

We sing so much at school I forgot what songs we sing! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Again, I go old school for the real thing!


----------



## MantidDan

Here are some of mine.


----------



## MantidDan




----------



## patrickfraser

Now I like this.  The last one is my favorite.


----------



## kitkat39

Not a huge fan of the music, but i just like it cause of the talented dancers

Like this guy


----------



## kitkat39

But my favorite song from that night was this:


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Who is better Led Zeppelin? Black Sabbath? or Korn?

http://youtu.be/isG7nt6B-sA

http://youtu.be/uyR0vF9ai4A


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Korn?

http://youtu.be/ys3A_SMt1WY


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/2ht3XGhlfYs


----------



## MantidLord




----------



## MantidLord




----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loi1R31qys8


----------



## angelofdeathzz

fftopic: I know but this song is for the Colorado killer, if you don't like the music turn off the music(mute) and just read...

http://youtu.be/dgPJvd7YHwc


----------



## massaman

a few other ideas for that dude on the massacre


----------



## massaman




----------



## angelofdeathzz

A remake of Black Sabbath, way back I know? But very good none the less!? just grove with it?

http://youtu.be/kWChhdIgT6Q


----------



## angelofdeathzz

if u know one better than this, just let me know, that started all the heavy back in the day?

http://youtu.be/O_E8tOkjrSA


----------



## jimpaunik

Look,that´s some BIG air!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

We owe all rock to this guy! Anything you think you heard today he already did in the early 70'S late 60's???.. plus this song isn't one you hear everyday?

http://youtu.be/RK8N6DjJccc


----------



## MantidDan




----------



## MantidDan

This song makes me sad


----------



## Paradoxica

I love this song.

It's about TV.

http://youtu.be/SrgMkez5bS8


----------



## MantidDan

I think Steve Vai is one of the best guitarists


----------



## MantidDan

This song is VERY catchy


----------



## fleurdejoo

Ok first of all, Philinyuma you listened to all of those!??!?!??!?

Erhmahgad.

Secondly I used up all my positive votes for the day??!

Didn't realize those needed to be limited.

And so...did not have one left for Lemmy or Sabotage! Damn!

Wow that is some hard sh*t you guys are listening to.

I have been listening to Lykke Li and The Ting Tings.

Sue me.

And now I just have to type it myself...christian death metal.

Erhmahgad!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/GATfnnisx5k Soft and simple, good stuff

But here's the heavy you think I'm gonna play, Haha not to disappoint even for 90's music?

http://youtu.be/ikGco5URbNc


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Rember, LOL, these are real intruments not a keybord?

http://youtu.be/DqDLVR2I5QE

http://youtu.be/TechHc8GK_Y


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/Tu12H_np-4U

http://youtu.be/4Y9GZN4yBTA


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/pqB64HLJr_g

Remake but good!!!

http://youtu.be/JNBIf7WVQyk


----------



## angelofdeathzz

*http://youtu.be/1n-ELw-1lrk*


----------



## massaman




----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/tsLkL8DTHeg

What did Ozzy look look iike when he was young?

http://youtu.be/ZiShfBmb-oA


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Do you know what this did to music in 1970nothing...?

http://youtu.be/uRhZISswW_k

http://youtu.be/9rihpED_obk


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcFgrhTYdak


----------



## patrickfraser




----------



## massaman




----------



## angelofdeathzz

>


They're you go, jolly good show!!! But I think God is in the mind, not the music, lol. Nice to hear something different though...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Over the limit, didn't know there was one?


----------



## agent A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BOthdxWIg8


----------



## fleurdejoo

There IS a limit!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Well cuz I forgot this? Lol...

Check this album out! listen to a master gautarist....26:00 in is a good Ole woman and children first fun song, but check it all out?

http://youtu.be/GpVCYA4xni8


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Now these 2 bands play nice together, so why can't the 2 sides of government do it, Haha... Pearl Jam and Soundgarden


----------



## frogparty

&lt;iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/mFU-XItcDnM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Listen past 2 minutes and you'll think it's new James Hendricks...

http://youtu.be/zyVTdY2BI3g


----------



## frogparty

I saw temple of the dog play in Seattle.... awesome band. I think I was 12


----------



## angelofdeathzz

frogparty said:


> I saw temple of the dog play in Seattle.... awesome band. I think I was 12


But since(12? thanks for the real time) then, more or less, bands don't bring the overall talent! and you know it.

Did you catch this kat live?

http://youtu.be/gMyH4XTlVgs


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Live? Can you top a singer walking on and nailing it live like this? Love these guy's.

http://youtu.be/ud9gVs-H9d8

Live can't be done now a days, lol, They need a studio or no dice.


----------



## MantidLord

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdHFA4sbKTs


----------



## angelofdeathzz

If you don't laugh then there's something wrong with you,,, But they could jam a bit, and make fun of themselves along the way! yeah I know it's old?!

http://youtu.be/ru3gH27Fn6E

Bunch of white boys in 1986... say what??? Haha, if you have no bass this will sound bad?

http://youtu.be/wqipMcwJeQI


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Warning head shift to the left coming now! Can your favorite band play this on only real Instruments no added junk? I think not... This where metal started and maybe ended!

http://youtu.be/-lodCjSNaMI

The best guitar solo/wrif ever made starts at 1:38 bar none!!!


----------



## psyconiko

http://youtu.be/312Sb-2PovA


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjoX5opLl3M


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman




----------



## angelofdeathzz

Make it to the end of this song and tell me it's not stand alone good honest music(listen to Phil in the end of it), be it a bit heavy!?!

http://youtu.be/RVMvART9kb8

Just because??? Ha...

http://youtu.be/6ArB6a4WhqA


----------



## D.J.

What have I started lol

http://youtu.be/Z3YxQlJ8cjE


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Your all good, I try to play something close to the original as I can ?

But that's just me???

http://youtu.be/09LTT0xwdfw


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Back in the day we had this?

http://youtu.be/S-Q0z--vy4c

http://youtu.be/5GMoLENWsSk


----------



## fleurdejoo

Aww yeah! Before Van Hagar!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

One of the last bands that knew what rock'n roll meant, and yeah I may of played it before, but this is it? No second thought....

http://youtu.be/Eo2z648dEVA


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Head shift again, Hahahaha?!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

fleurdejoo said:


> Aww yeah! Before Van Hagar!


Haha, that's the same band name we gave it up here in the North...They should never have tried that sh!t, never, never!...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

simple and cool...

http://youtu.be/onVzyoMVjWA


----------



## psyconiko

http://youtu.be/TsdIO8RHMTc

http://youtu.be/uShqlufsq5w


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Geeky yet cool side of the pillow?!  

http://youtu.be/ENXvZ9YRjbo


----------



## angelofdeathzz

This guy is coming to your house, will be the new alarm clock!? And he's bringing friends???  

Real song though...

http://youtu.be/fvIWwdBWzIw


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/CSJXle3LP_Q


----------



## Extrememantid

I like dubstep


----------



## massaman




----------



## Paradoxica

Please YouTube "Radio Friendly Song" by Jon Lajoie. It's not exactly forum friendly or I would post it. its so funny, I've had this stuck in my head all week and you will too.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Just jam?

http://youtu.be/ydt6D-CqIg8

http://youtu.be/IRAOBdiv4K8


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Again?

http://youtu.be/GDqOO3KHheM

Sorry, my hippie is showing, lol...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/Q3djmDFMRQQ

http://youtu.be/eBB2OS4IoTs


----------



## ShieldMantid1997

This song is sooo catchy, i kinda like it now haha

The singer cant dance though lol


----------



## Danny.

R.I.P BIG L


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Leave it to beaver... Gee Wallie?

http://youtu.be/PbgKEjNBHqM


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Ha! You never knew what hit you?

http://youtu.be/DX42_3ZKv8c

Here's some culture for your azzes, old or not it still rocks!

http://youtu.be/JskztPPSJwY


----------



## angelofdeathzz

_http://youtu.be/zrv7Hs7k7w8_


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Is he my brotha from another mother, not sure??? Lol. If you groove then you'll like it... if not your all messed up anyway.


----------



## Bug Trader




----------



## dtuck91

Listening to this right now and enjoying it.


----------



## mantid_mike

how do you embed a video?


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Youtube, cope paste the share(below), come I show you  Oh yeah, now were rock'n...  

http://youtu.be/XtLvlaGJJEU


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Great Matrix music that never made it into the movie, turn the BASS up... no more than that!

http://youtu.be/xzxd9d41Hhc


----------



## angelofdeathzz

A real man just stands and sings! "live" but maybe not fun so much for the younger here, 30 and up club may be in effect here but if you do listen you'll see some of where your music today came from, real instruments are a plus well, that and" LIVE" is the kicker. Usher can't do this... Ha!

http://youtu.be/taG95SKKMVE


----------



## angelofdeathzz

My guitar Hero! Eddie Van Halen. And one of the best old(but not real old) bands out there!

http://youtu.be/RlYO-lVrSCg


----------



## angelofdeathzz

All flavors and...

http://youtu.be/3VwOBCVTZCg


----------



## Ranitomeya

Listening to this...

I think I might be feeling a little lonely right now...  

Edit: Finally got it to imbed!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

For some friends here that are a bit down...some serenity...

http://youtu.be/2A4Km5PTu5o


----------



## Malakyoma

I don't know how many people will be as into this as I am... but this is my favorite band.

For something a little softer (and for most of you more tolerable)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJd4qdsjEZk


----------



## angelofdeathzz

If your going to put it down hard, you may as well put it down hard like this!!! Korn on the rarer side...full out or bust.

http://youtu.be/Q_YOjvZRggo


----------



## Paradoxica

Ok, this one goes out to Angel Of Death :tt2: 

George Clinton and Parliament Funkadelic

http://youtu.be/WZ-9FpUh0q0

Hope your feeling better dude


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Haha, never let it be said I can't go there! Right back at ya with one of my favorite Motown classics...

http://youtu.be/jdiB3cISeBk

I feel a bit better, thanks. This song always makes me feel Good!!!


----------



## Paradoxica

I knew that sounded familiar...


----------



## psyconiko

http://youtu.be/9dNEtNUBdkA


----------



## leviatan




----------



## leviatan




----------



## angelofdeathzz

First rock band ever, thank you Mr Ted Lewis, and let me tell you for being recorded in the 20's they are putt'n it down pretty good, haha!

:tt2:


----------



## CoolMantid

Pretty awesome choreography.

http://youtu.be/yTCDVfMz15M


----------



## petoly

I'll listen to mostly anything. Even country but I don't like it all that much. my GF does. Always been more of a metal head type but again I'll listen to mostly anything

I have recently become a dubstep freak. love it. not for everyone. seems to be a love hate relationship. I happen to love it.

here's a mellow dubstep song which I love (rusko is the maaaaan):

videoseries, list: PLYOFBeBPJbEjlf1XLhLUb9WF0JoC__ev5[/MEDIA]you guys probably hate me know. For what it's worth I'm also a classical music nut.


----------



## lancaster1313

I love the hard, gritty, darker dubstep!


----------



## Mëluzynn




----------



## Paradoxica

Gotta love the ridiculousness of this one...

http://youtu.be/RH5YmHMg07E


----------



## angelofdeathzz

If I don't share this it would criminal! The black keys

-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QzGvoUMBoA&amp;feature=share&amp;list=AL94UKMTqg-9BSoLgo4qJ9dPTMY-N0tKK-

Thats right, you heard it here first!


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Now for my brotha from the D(old english D) the White Stripes...This what we do here in in the D when we get free time from making cars and raking fall leaves...just make things.

http://youtu.be/hnsQRpgYmaE

You go Jack....

http://youtu.be/hZlCz1hH-io


----------



## patrickfraser

How bad can it get?

http://youtu.be/xpztDCJ-ZMk


----------



## Shfty

The Black Keys

http://&lt;iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/6yCIDkFI7ew" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;/iframe&gt;

The raconteurs

Kings of leon


----------



## D_Hemptress




----------



## D_Hemptress

i hadnt heard thats rusko song before, thats a good one!



petoly said:


> I'll listen to mostly anything. Even country but I don't like it all that much. my GF does. Always been more of a metal head type but again I'll listen to mostly anything
> I have recently become a dubstep freak. love it. not for everyone. seems to be a love hate relationship. I happen to love it.
> here's a mellow dubstep song which I love (rusko is the maaaaan):
> 
> [/media]
> 
> here's something that's harder and grittier which I prefer normally. Get ready to have your ears puking your brain out.
> [/media
> 
> ]
> 
> you guys probably hate me know. For what it's worth I'm also a classical music nut.


----------



## D_Hemptress

i like all music but ive been into this band lately, i think the singer has a sexy voice


----------



## lancaster1313

Nice dubsteps.


----------



## D_Hemptress

all of skrillix's music videos are great, very creative. i love them all, even if you dont like the song they are fun to watch


----------



## angelofdeathzz

When my brain is silent it sounds like this just a bit. Listen, and you all be cool, ka?

http://youtu.be/XaUcI8u-31c


----------



## angelofdeathzz

or this...

http://youtu.be/0dC2--ASCn0


----------



## D_Hemptress

Jimi is awesome, but i think that Stevie Ray Vaughn did Texas Flood Better


----------



## Mirk

One man band that is quite awesome

http://youtu.be/PAI3QgssxKA


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Forum first! This is in 3D if your capable! Go to 1 minute in and just watch and listen...Your welcome. :lol: 

a journey of the mind


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

http://youtu.be/SA4PpmmnlZQ

the great Igor stravinksky duhh!!

everyone watch!!! :devil:


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo

PhilinYuma said:


> And for those who loved the blue lady, here's the real thing, Yma Sumac, who had a range of over four octaves --hers is the only voice in this clip!. Her album Legend of the Sun Virgin, was one of the first that I bought as a teenager
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uD71Ks6DXeg&amp;feature=related


yes i like this!! :shifty:


----------



## Montana

This one makes you want to go out, see the world, find a lovely French girl, and _dance_.


----------



## D_Hemptress

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4wkPoVILSQ


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Oldies-Ray Charles, Rap, Hip-Hop, Greatfuldead, Pink Floyd, any classic rock, etc... Anything but death metal!


----------



## sally




----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/HKtsdZs9LJo

http://youtu.be/w8JrDwVPhMU


----------



## Danny.

My fav song by Barrington Levy.


----------



## D_Hemptress

rockin out to this on the way to work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q34pUPTy5Dk


----------



## Mantiskid

Well, I like classical and Flamenco...but as for more popular music, here's a few I like:

http://youtu.be/XC-FrJ8W0Yc

This is probably my favorite song ever:

http://youtu.be/tj83iqbTfYc

and a few more...


----------



## Mantiskid

http://youtu.be/f29nrXKeIMk

http://youtu.be/DRfr4LAqi18

Hope you like it too.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Weird how some went from video back to code, am I the only one seeing this?


----------



## Danny.

Yea, what's up with that?


----------



## Danny.

Still playing this in 2013

http://youtu.be/nsZtMtyWRVo


----------



## Danny.

In Grind We Crust!

http://youtu.be/UT9Fm2d7ICY


----------



## Danny.

This ones for you angelofdeathzz. Some ol' skool crust grind from L.A.

http://youtu.be/pt_y-4ubLuQ


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Haha, I don't do death metal man(think I've been stereo typed?) I like to hear words sung not grunting and growling? Classic metal, but not limited to just that, I like all(most) music!

Here's a favorite around my house with the little ones... :tt1: play it for any kid under 5 and see what happens, Ha!

http://youtu.be/wePMYM4av6Q


----------



## D_Hemptress

Happy Valentines Day everyone!

http://youtu.be/840NbiFF1zM


----------



## Mantiskid

Rockin' out to this in bed lulls me to sleep at night (seriously):

http://youtu.be/BYYd2zxeOEM

http://youtu.be/NbLMrce7OJI


----------



## Mantiskid

angelofdeathzz said:


> Haha, I don't do death metal man(think I've been stereo typed?) I like to hear words sung not grunting and growling? Classic metal, but not limited to just that, I like all(most) music!
> 
> Here's a favorite around my house with the little ones... :tt1: play it for any kid under 5 and see what happens, Ha!
> 
> http://youtu.be/wePMYM4av6Q


LOL my quartet buddy Jon literally eats, sleeps, breathes, and lives metal. He said that as a kid, when he got sick he would just put on Metallica's "Ride the Lightning", wrap himself in a blanket and sleep until he felt better. Also when we were up in OR for a concert, one of my other quartet buddies found him fast asleep and snoring on the couch with his laptop next to him, blaring out "Master of puppets". I tried listening to metallica in bed too, and it really is oddly relaxing lol.  Just thought I'd share this story.

P.S. Jon plays in a band called Hellfire, check them out. theyre awesome!! And Jon is an amazing classical guitarist.


----------



## Mantiskid

lyrics for the last song I psted, in case you wanted to know lol:

Dealing out the agony within
Charging hard and no ones gonna give in
Living on your knees, conformity
Or dying on your feet for honesty
Inbred our bodies work as one
Bloody, but never cry submission
Following our instinct not a trend
Go against the grain until the end

Blood will follow blood
Dying time is here
Damage incorporated
Slamming through, dont with razorback
Stepping out ? Youll feel our heck on your back

Blood follows blood and we make sure
Life ain't for you and were the cure
Honest is my only excuse
Try to rob us it, but its no use
Steamroller action crushing all

Victim is your name and you shall fall

Blood will follow blood
Dying time is here
Damage incorporated
We chew and spit you out
We laugh, you scream and shout
All flee, with fear you run
Youll know where we come from

Damage incorporated

Damage jackals ripping right through you
Sight and smell of this, it gets me goin
Know just how to get just what we want
Tear it from your soul in nightly hunt
it all and no regrets

Never happy ending on these dark sets
Alls fair for Damage Inc. You see
Step a little closer if you please

Blood will follow blood
Dying time is here
Damage incorporated


----------



## patrickfraser

This girl is FIERCE!

http://youtu.be/X9xCSMPj02k

http://youtu.be/pBwj2oUDcyk


----------



## patrickfraser

One more. Wocka Wocka Wocka :tt1: 

http://youtu.be/DQLUyLHi9qc


----------



## Danny.

http://youtu.be/CnTsBkUPSoo


----------



## psyconiko

http://youtu.be/CSemARaqGqE


----------



## massaman

http://www.animeget.com/dragon-ball-z-movie-8-broly-the-legendary-super-saiyan


----------



## D_Hemptress

massaman said:


> http://www.animeget.com/dragon-ball-z-movie-8-broly-the-legendary-super-saiyan


my favorite anime:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h24lEtG8MAg


----------



## Meadow98684

I'm a 90's Country kind of guy, but really ANYTHING 90's and you got me. My username probably has a little to do with this Tim McGraw song:


----------



## massaman

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xu7fel_dragonball-z-broly-second-coming_videogames#.UUOSUleeiIQ


----------



## brancsikia339

Changed my music style

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APpqmQNET8Y


----------



## massaman




----------



## jrh3

I love rock, and country from journey to metallica, shinedown to george jones but this song is pretty much me to the point, lol. and guns, lol.


----------



## jrh3

http://youtu.be/PWzKCBPRrJ0


----------



## D_Hemptress

i came acraoss something new, and i love it!


----------



## agent A




----------



## brancsikia339




----------



## OctoberRainne

This whole thread is awesome. I both listen and sing everything. Mostly hard rock,metal,grunge and pop/hip hop and rap. Even do the opera thing myself and tons of musicals. If Amy lee Xtina Aguilera and Kelly Clarkson had a daughter who sang soulful heavy rock with pop influences that would be me  I enjoy lady gaga and dance/electronic and goth music as well. I'm also heavily influenced by artists such as Bjork and Sarah Brightman. I listen to soo much its hard to pick things to even begin to describe what I like...

 REPO! goth rock opera musical...I look like Shiloh the goth girl but with straight bangs,ignore the terrible singing from Paris Hilton lol


----------



## OctoberRainne

Melodic Rock CD with some killer male falsetto


----------



## Paradoxica

http://youtu.be/d0VQEfbMwb4

Not your average hip hop


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Even all the way over in Germany they know good motown (Detroit) talent when they hear it, only 2 members make all the sound in this band.

http://youtu.be/rqiZitabFwo

Live again in Paris France! Jack White is one wicked Mofo on the strings!

http://youtu.be/QYWYtbvKCt4


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Raw and live Jack White...

http://youtu.be/60sA6QZD1cM

This trio can play at my party any time, if I have to tell who they are then move out of your cave.(Jack White, Jimmy Page, The edge"U2")

http://youtu.be/5m9tDkic_GM


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Paradoxica said:


> http://youtu.be/d0VQEfbMwb4
> 
> Not your average hip hop


I've heard this beat before Brian, give a minute and check this out, sound close? Lol... "quote Elvis" I'm the king of Rock'n Roll, Ha-ha(jk)

http://youtu.be/LoQYw49saqc

Who doesn't love Clint Eastwood, man with no name...


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Imagine your Orchid turning blue...Awesome!

http://youtu.be/jW8UlrtcEac

Oh no he didn't??? He slowed it down for her lol.

http://youtu.be/XRUMaKf6X4c


----------



## psyconiko

Garage bands!

http://youtu.be/q27BfBkRHbs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I8cWO9mtTE&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLDB60F309451168D1


----------



## psyconiko

http://youtu.be/lOL-lzVT5Jc


----------



## ToeChecks




----------



## ToeChecks

something very different you might enjoy!


----------



## agent A




----------



## ToeChecks

agent A said:


>


great song.


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder




----------



## psyconiko

http://youtu.be/qc98u-eGzlc


----------



## agent A




----------



## angelofdeathzz

http://youtu.be/PYWCrotDe6g


----------



## brancsikia339

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ksrDDbb00


----------



## kunturman

Sporeworld said:


> Nice, Phil.
> 
> Close as I've been able to get to that is the Diva Dance from the 5th Element.
> 
> Anyone who's already seen it, might enjoy this young lady doing her cover of the later part.


The voice range of Yma Sumac.


----------



## massaman




----------



## massaman




----------



## ToeChecks

since i guess we are posting metal now! listen to this. ( Not if your a religious individual )


----------



## patrickfraser




----------



## angelofdeathzz

Holy moly scott! I never would have guessed, but....it did sound kinda cool in my 5:1 headphones for a minute or 2

Rock today sounds like this 2(only) person band to me.

http://youtu.be/7OyytKqYjkE

If you know a modern day band with a phat'er beat just let me know. Jack is the best new guitarist and song writer out as of late....bar none!

http://youtu.be/jW8UlrtcEac


----------



## brancsikia339

No indie lovers on here besides me???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af4e-caWwrg


----------



## brancsikia339




----------



## angelofdeathzz

Yes sir, better than all the "rap" out there by far Bran.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

_real music is played, not recorded... Best live I ever heard is...._

_http://youtu.be/rbpS2LfoTKU_


----------



## massaman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrJXS3RFpTc


----------



## angelofdeathzz

The stone drags slow, sounds like old ALC...heck Ya!!!

http://youtu.be/Pj_yw4qA2HA


----------



## agent A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg9Urm2_7xQ


----------



## agent A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Ny0Yf5vfE


----------



## agent A




----------



## agent A




----------



## jamurfjr

An oldie but goodie and one of my favs as of late. Kind of stuck in my head...was singing it to my daughter in the doctor's office, yesterday. I've included the lyrics for those who wish to sing along. Maybe it'll get stuck in your head too. Cacaw!

Stomp, clap. Stomp-stomp, clap.
Stomp, clap. Stomp-stomp, clap.
Stomp, clap. Stomp-stomp, clap.
Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
The eagle's born out of thunder
Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
... He flies through the night
Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
Don't you mess with his eggs now
Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
Or you'll see him fight
Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
Yes, we have feathers
Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
But the muscles of men
Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
'Cause we're Birds of War, now
But we're also men!
Birds of War!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntkekOFl5GY


----------



## D_Hemptress

I have a little girl crush on Ellie Goulding, i love her style!


----------



## psyconiko

Haha

http://youtu.be/tUYSOtNfzm8


----------



## Scruffy Aphid Herder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7pSzCoFuk4


----------



## agent A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pco91kroVgQ


----------



## DanielMTLe

I've been listening to this song a bit in the past week.


----------



## agent A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJNR2EpS0jw


----------



## devetaki9

I love music and I like everything from Classical to Industrial. Some styles of music there are only certain artists I care for (not so many in the rap and death metal category, but there are some). Right now this song has the most meaning and evokes the most emotion for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=VK7iHiCmTg8

Another favorite is Trent and this song is just so raw, I love it. *Language, nudity, sexual situation warning for our younger members pls*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=PTFwQP86BRs

One of my favorite female artists

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GBULiaTIvfc


----------



## Paradoxica

I posted this last year, but it still makes me laugh so here ya go!


----------



## HungryGhost

I'm into many types of music but man, when push comes to shove give me some bee-bop jazz from the 50's and 60's. Horace Silver being the cream of the crop. I was born too late!


----------



## JaisenSpra

Pretty hard to say ALL the music behind the Username but for the past couple months its Lucero, Lucero and Lucero. Hope these work

Her boyfriend don't like me and I think that's fair.

http://youtu.be/6CWctejKQBs

http://youtu.be/LtJzn5vPKUI

http://youtu.be/1RM907jf6xo

Skip in about a minute unless you don't mind listening to Ben Nichols talk.

http://youtu.be/2YN03z6B3vE


----------



## brancsikia339

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5sZ87KUEHs


----------



## agent A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevxZvSJLk8


----------



## nirotorin

jamurfjr said:


> An oldie but goodie and one of my favs as of late. Kind of stuck in my head...was singing it to my daughter in the doctor's office, yesterday. I've included the lyrics for those who wish to sing along. Maybe it'll get stuck in your head too. Cacaw!
> 
> Stomp, clap. Stomp-stomp, clap.
> 
> Stomp, clap. Stomp-stomp, clap.
> 
> Stomp, clap. Stomp-stomp, clap.
> 
> Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
> 
> The eagle's born out of thunder
> 
> Ahh-aa-aa-ahh... He flies through the night
> 
> Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
> 
> Don't you mess with his eggs now
> 
> Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
> 
> Or you'll see him fight
> 
> Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
> 
> Yes, we have feathers
> 
> Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
> 
> But the muscles of men
> 
> Ahh-aa-aa-ahh
> 
> 'Cause we're Birds of War, now
> 
> But we're also men!
> 
> Birds of War!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntkekOFl5GY


Haha! Love that episodes. Good choice. This is me.


----------



## Introvertebrate

This one's stuck in my head right now:


----------



## Extrememantid

Few of my favs


----------



## patrickfraser

I don't know what it is about this song, but I have it stuck in my head.


----------



## Bug

My favourite song.


----------

